# My 55 gallon



## Tahn (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi everyone this is my 55 gallon tank. It houses a 5 inch Paratilapia Polleni (green spot), 4.5 inch Chocolate Cichlid, 4 inch Long-finned albino Tiger Oscar, and a 2.5 inch Festivum.

I understand my tank is overstocked and I will most likely rehome the festivum and one of the big fellas in the future. For now they all get along great, 0 aggression.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice fish. I have a paratilapia now but its only about 2". You'll eventually need a 6' tank, everything you have gets over 6", which is typically the biggest fish most people keep in a standard 55.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Here are a couple of suggestions regarding aesthetics. You should put a simple blue background on your tank to hide the filters. You should make your rock piles look more random. You should add a large piece of driftwood or a large fake plant to break up the lines of site.

Also, you should rehome the festivum before it becomes someone's snack.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

mambee said:


> Also, you should rehome the festivum before it becomes someone's snack.


Festivum is a deep bodied fish. Even at that size, it would be more then difficult to swallow.
I think the risk is negligible. You can see from the 1st picture, the Paratilapia would have to be at least double that size before it even begins to be much of a risk.
Long term, I think the festivum is really the only fish suitable for this size of tank. 
But I think the OP did at least some good on changing stock. way less fish and generally more peaceful cichlids that have better chance of getting along in a 55 gal.
With 3 SA cichlids, 1 Madagascar and no CA.......thread should probably get moved to the SA section.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I was thinking that the growth rate of the oscar would exceed that of the festivum.


----------



## Tahn (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey everyone, since last night my Polleni's fin tips have turned a bit white and he doesnt seem to be eating...










Water parameters tested fine using API master kit.

I read that they are susceptible to large water changes and I did do a large water change after rehoming most of my fish. Is this something I should be concerned about or will he be ok if I leave him be?


----------



## Tahn (Dec 2, 2016)

Anyone? I feel like its gotten worse...


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Post in the illness section. There may be someone who doesn't visit this section that can help.


----------



## Tahn (Dec 2, 2016)

Returned the sick fish and exchanged with a different Polleni
And rescaped the tank


----------

